# Using Air Miles for ferry - ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I've just spent ages hanging on the Air Miles phone line to ask about a possible booking. Rather than have me go mad listening to the awful music can anyone help ?

Can anyone tell me roughly how many Air Miles and how much money it costs for one of the Portsmouth to France ( Cherbourg / Caen / St Malo) return trips with a 6 m long motorhome in early July /late June ? 

If anyone has used Air Miles for their ferry booking at any time I'd be grateful for info so I could get a rough idea of numbers needed - and work out if it is worth my ringing them up again !

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Airmiles*

Hi

They quoted me 500 airmiles for a £35.00 saving off a crossing.

1 airmile is awarded when I spent £20.00 on my Natwest credit card.

Therefore after spending £10000.00, I save £35.00

If I spend £10000 on my Tesco credit card, that equals 5000 club card points, which is £50.00 in Tesco or £200.00 on deals.

Hence I now bank with Tesco for credit card purposes.

Saying that, the airmiles, reward points or what ever is a bonus, so maybe I should not be that concerned with its value!

Rapide561


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Thanks very much. I think on that basis I might have enough for a crossing so will phone them to ask ...duly prepared with coffee, sandwiches and a good book for the wait.

G


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*airmiles*

Hi

I used 01925 866000 to get through to them.

Ask for ferry reservations.

Rapide561


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
On Irish ferries i got £30 per 1000
Only 2 mins waiting on phone
Mind you my contact was excellent and rang me back twice on mobile


----------

